# Floral Scrambler Help



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 1, 2018)

Hey!  I need some serious help with getting floral scramblers.  If anyone is willing to share, please post here along with your ID and I'll add you.  Thanks!


----------



## CaramelCookie (Apr 1, 2018)

I can help! My ID is 6670 3204 549


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 1, 2018)

CaramelCookie said:


> I can help! My ID is 6670 3204 549



Cool, thanks!  Adding you.


----------



## allainah (Apr 1, 2018)

we're alrdy friends so i just dropped some off for you


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 1, 2018)

allainah said:


> we're alrdy friends so i just dropped some off for you



Thank you love. <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 1, 2018)

Can still use some!  Don't hesitate to post here.


----------



## Flare (Apr 1, 2018)

As soon as you have some flowers bloomed I'll be sure to drop some off.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 1, 2018)

Flare said:


> As soon as you have some flowers bloomed I'll be sure to drop some off.



All cleared for you!


----------



## Flare (Apr 1, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> All cleared for you!



Dropped them off! Sorry for the wait.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 1, 2018)

Flare said:


> Dropped them off! Sorry for the wait.



Thank you!


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 2, 2018)

Do you still need floral scramblers? I have some left. Let me know.


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Apr 2, 2018)

If you still need help I?ve got quite a few floral scramblers I could give you! My ID is 6787-0668-791


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 2, 2018)

Hey everyone!  Thank you all for your offers.  Happily I can say I've gotten all the floral scramblers I need.  Thanks again for the help!


----------

